# Bild nach außen verblassen



## adiweb (1. Oktober 2003)

Hi zusammen

Ich möchte auf meiner Website eine Startgrafik einsetzen. damit das nicht so altbekannt wird, habe ich folgendes vor: die Grafik soll nach außen hin verblassen, sprich die Transparenz von der layer zum Hintergrund soll abnehmen (natürlich so, dass man es mit dem Auge nicht als stückweise verblassung wahrnehmen kann)
hm, war das verständlich ?ich benutze ps6.0 und fireworks...
- @dri@n


----------



## Cluse (10. Oktober 2003)

*...eventuell so...*

...lege eine großzügig weiche Auswahl über den zu verblassenden Bereich und fülle die Auswahl mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug und der entsprechenden Farbe...sollte gehen


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. Oktober 2003)

Zum Zeitpunkt meines Postings müsste ein Thread, der genau das gleiche Thema behandelt, nur zwei Stellen unter dem hier sein...

(Sorry, could not resist )


----------

